# Bavaria Clutch problem



## Olliesup (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi there,

My 72 Bavaria has developed clutch problems!!! Started out by loosing clutch pressure (nearly rear ended a car while driving) but regained pressure when I pumped the clutch pedal a few times. When I got back home I checked clutch fluid, level had dropped a bit but no sign of any leak / drips. 

With engine turned off I pumped the clutch pedal again and could hear squelching sound coming from the master cylinder. I presume it's safe to assume this is my problem??? Question is now will I get away with a replacing the seals or will I have to get a new unit. Anyone know of where I can get either / both of these? 

Also, read somewhere that prob best to change slave cylinder at the same time. Any thoughts?

Thanks for your help.

Olliesup


----------



## BMWFatherFigure (Aug 5, 2012)

Sounds like the master has died. Easy rebuild. Take photo's as you disassemble. Take the unit to a good local specialist. They will have seals on the shelf (OK they do here). May as well do the slave too. Same general instructions. Morning job -Drive in the afternoon.


----------



## Olliesup (Sep 12, 2012)

Cheers for reply. I like your optimism about it being a morning job.... I'm a total newcomer to all this.....but happy to get me hands dirty none-the-less.


----------



## BMdude816 (Nov 18, 2012)

I gotta agree with BMWFatherFigure. But if you want some new some Bavaria Clutch Kit check this out http://www.*********.com/parts/clutch_kit/bmw/bavaria.html . I believe you can find it there at an affordable price without having to sacrifice your satisfaction. Hope this helps, mate!


----------



## Olliesup (Sep 12, 2012)

*Clutch slave cylinder needed for Bavaria*

Hi, can anyone suggest where I can get a clutch slave cylinder for 72 Bavaria please (externally mounted one)? I've just redone the master cylinder and discovered the slave is also knackered! There are a couple for sale on ebay but they are prced at $230 plus. I read somewhere that the slave off a 2002 while having a slightly smaller diameter will also work; these cost about $50. Anyone out there try this? Thanks.


----------



## BMdude816 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi Olliesup,

Try browsing at partsgeek.com . I saw some slave cylinders sold at low prices. Some are priced below $100. Hope it helps.


----------



## BMdude816 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi Olliesup,

Try browsing at partsgeek.com . I saw some slave cylinders sold at low prices. Some are priced below $100. Hope it helps.


To the mod: Kindly delete this double post.


----------



## Olliesup (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks BMdude,

Checked partsgeek.com but the ones listed are the "internally" mounted slaves. The one I need is externally mounted and for some reason costs 4-5 times as much. Will keep searching....

I'd also be interested to hear from anyone who has ideas on whether a slave for a 2002 could be adapted to fit?

Cheers
Olliesup


----------



## Olliesup (Sep 12, 2012)

For those interested, I took a chance and fitted a slave cylinder for a 2002 onto my Bavaria. Cost quarter the price ($40 v $200) and works perfectly. Only difference is its about 2 mm narrower than original and I had to wedge some light pieces of metal into the gap to hold it in place. So far so good....


----------



## BMWFatherFigure (Aug 5, 2012)

Use washers or shape a correct thickness spacer. I'm suprised your brake shops dont have a re-sleve service for cylinders. My daughter did her Mustang master for about $50.


----------

